# Got my new XDsc .40 and have ?



## Taterdigger (Nov 24, 2008)

Has anyone received there free magazines? That you get when you fill out the paper work. Just want to know if you get 2 9 round mags or if you get 1 9round and 1 12 round magazine. I want to order the Pierce Grip extensions and need to know if i should order 2 or 3.


----------



## medicden (Sep 20, 2008)

I really can't help. I sent my paperwork in back in Nov. and I just received an email last week saying I should expect that they would be shipped in 8 weeks.


----------



## medicden (Sep 20, 2008)

mine finally came yesterday, I'm sure I sent papers in before Thanksgiving.


----------



## cueangle (Feb 17, 2009)

Taterdigger said:


> Has anyone received there free magazines? That you get when you fill out the paper work. Just want to know if you get 2 9 round mags or if you get 1 9round and 1 12 round magazine. I want to order the Pierce Grip extensions and need to know if i should order 2 or 3.


You should receive the same magazines as you did when you purchased your gun. I received mine last week after having sent in the paperwork mid November. Oh btw, it was sent via Fed-ex.


----------

